
The Moto G4 and G4 Plus Head to the US July 12th - blisterpeanuts
https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/28/the-moto-g4-and-g4-plus-head-to-the-us-on-july-12/
======
blisterpeanuts
Very nice budget phones, large screens, quad core, and high capacity memory
card slots. Apparently Best Buy will be bundling a $50 gift card with them.

Unfortunately, Motorola forgot to put in NFC[1], so no Android Pay. I need NFC
for my work, so after my initial excitement at the price/feature ratio, I will
not be getting one after all. What were they thinking.

[1] [http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/phones/mobile-
phones/mot...](http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/phones/mobile-
phones/motorola-moto-g4-plus-1321486/review)

